# *NEW* Race to sub-40 OH.... using your OTHER hand! O_o



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

With this race, I hope to inspire cubers to aim for improving their ambidexterity! 
Learning to use both hands can help foster new neural connections (or refurbish some old ones) in your brain!

*Anyone eligible may join at any time (please see "Eligibility/General Rules" section below)*. WCA one-handed competition rules still apply, as well as the same additional rules as all the other races. We will be using Aof12. It would be preferred if you would use a Speedstacks Timer (and, of course, you can connect it to your computer, if you wish).

*Eligibility/General Rules*: The one awesome extra rule is that *YOU MUST USE THE HAND THAT YOU DO NOT NORMALLY USE FOR ONE-HANDED SOLVES, OR WHICHEVER HAND IS WORSE AT ONE-HANDED CUBING. *So, by default, if you don’t have a specific hand that you use for one-handed cubing (or, in other words, if you are unable to solve the cube one-handed with either hand), then you are advised NOT to join this thread competition. (For example, Johnny uses his RIGHT hand for one-handed cubing. He averages around 2 minutes because he just started one-handed cubing a few days ago. Regardless, Johnny should use his LEFT hand for this competition because he's never used his left-hand, so naturally, it should be worse. If his right hand turns out to be worse than his left hand anyway, he should then use his RIGHT hand instead. Now, Maxwell, he doesn't know how to solve the cube one-handed at all because he's never done it before. Therefore, he shouldn't enter this competition.)

Yes. I did say Ao12. I know, that would hurt some of you guys for OH due to weak/untrained fingers, but try your best. If you can’t get through the whole thing, just stop for the day, take the next day off to stretch out your fingers and let them rest, and then finish the average on another day during the week. 

*Graduation/Results:* If you do 5-12 solves, then your entry will be posted as "DNF (?/12, Mean)", for example, "DNF (6/12, 1:23.48)". Any posts containing less than 5 solves will be ignored and will not be posted in the results section. *You must post three consecutive sub-40 RAs of 12 before you can graduate! When you get a sub-40 RA of 12, it will be posted in the graduation section to make it easier to track your graduation, and you will be counted as having received a "Graduation Ticket".* So, basically, your third ticket is your "Diploma". Once somebody (besides myself) graduates from this thread, I will make a new thread for “Race to sub-30”, and I’ll make a third thread for “Race to sub-20” when someone graduates from that one. 

Be honest, speedcubing community! And keep stretching out your fingers. If you’re good with one hand, but you don’t use the other, you might probably find that your other hand isn’t NEARLY as flexible. (My right hand isn’t very flexible, so I have to stretch my fingers at least every other day.) *Just don't overdo it. The health of your hands matters more than your competition!*

Please feel free to post videos of your averages!!

It would be highly appreciated to have your input (i.e suggestions on rules, comments on the usefulness of this thread, etc.)!

*Round Times:*
*All odd rounds following Round Zero will begin at 12:01 AM CDT on Sundays and end at 11:59 PM CDT on Tuesdays.
All even rounds following Round Zero will begin at 12:01 AM CDT on Wednesdays and end at 4:00 PM CDT on Fridays.*

Ready, Set, BEGIN!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Round Zero will begin NOW and end at 11:59pm CDT on Saturday, July 16, 2011. This will be called “Round Zero” because it’s just for some people to get an average out there so they know what their times are like. 

***ROUND ZERO WILL NOT COUNT TOWARDS GRADUATION.****


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

*SCAMBLES & RESULTS*

Round Zero || Thursday, July 14th, 2011 - Saturday, July 16th, 2011 || Scrambles (see post #4 below) | Results (Post #22)
Round One || Sunday, July 17th, 2011 - Tuesday, July 19th, 2011 || Scrambles (Post #24)|| Results


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

GRADUATION


*Graduation Ticket #0*
***Only for those who participated in Round Zero; Does not count towards graduation***

masteranders1
frogmanson
whauk
DaKrazedKyubizt

*Graduation Ticket #1*

(Empty)

*Graduation Ticket #2*

(Empty)

*Graduation Ticket #3 - Diploma*

(Empty)


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

*ROUND ZERO - SCRAMBLES*

1.	F R U' F R D2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D' L R B' F' L U R' F2 R F2 L' U' L R' F D L'
2.	U2 L' D2 U' R B2 D2 B' L' R B D2 B' L' R' D2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 D L' B2 F L2 U' R2 B
3.	R2 B F D L U' L' D' U B' F2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 U B' D2 L R' F R2 B' D' U' R' D2 U2 F'
4.	B2 F' L' B2 R B' F2 R' U' F' R2 U' F2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 U R2 F' L' F2 R' U' L2 F' U' B U
5.	B' F2 R F2 D B L2 B' D F' L F2 L R F2 L R2 B2 F L R2 B U2 R2 B2 L F' L' B2 F2
6.	R2 D' B D' B D' B' R D L' D U F' U R B' F D L F2 D B' L2 D' B' U' R2 B2 R2 B2
7.	R2 F L2 F' L' B2 U' L2 D' L' U2 F2 L2 R' D B F U2 B2 U' L' D R2 D' L' R D L R F2
8.	L' B' F U2 B2 D' U F2 D2 L2 R2 D U F D R B' D' L' D' B D F D' L2 R U R2 U L
9.	F2 L' B' L' R2 U R' U2 B2 F D' F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 L B F' D L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R D B R'
10.	U' L R2 B2 R' U' R' U F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' R2 U' B' F L2 D L2 B' U2 L2 D L
11.	D R F2 L2 R' B F' R' F U L2 U L2 D' L' B U' B U' L' B U2 R U' L U B L' B2 D2
12.	L R2 D' R' F2 D' L U' B' L2 R F' L2 D' U B' R U' B2 F' D L2 D' F' R' B' F2 U' L F

****Scrambles provided by WCA Official Cube Scrambler****


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2011)

48.05, dns the rest carnt be botherd.

\( e \)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 14, 2011)

Well , i m not a regular OH solver, but i do aim to be ambidextrous. My OH(left handed) is almost 3 times my 2 handed times. Can i partcipate with my right hand? (or am i not eligible for this thread? ). 
Also, how about alternately solving with either hands?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 1*

Statistics for 07-14-2011 13:05:36

Average: 37.26
Standard Deviation: 4.53
Best Time: 28.92
Worst Time: 51.04
Individual Times:
1.	37.65	F R U' F R D2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D' L R B' F' L U R' F2 R F2 L' U' L R' F D L'
2.	33.67	U2 L' D2 U' R B2 D2 B' L' R B D2 B' L' R' D2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 D L' B2 F L2 U' R2 B
3.	32.65	R2 B F D L U' L' D' U B' F2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 U B' D2 L R' F R2 B' D' U' R' D2 U2 F'
4.	40.51	B2 F' L' B2 R B' F2 R' U' F' R2 U' F2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 U R2 F' L' F2 R' U' L2 F' U' B U
5.	(28.92)	B' F2 R F2 D B L2 B' D F' L F2 L R F2 L R2 B2 F L R2 B U2 R2 B2 L F' L' B2 F2
6.	47.76	R2 D' B D' B D' B' R D L' D U F' U R B' F D L F2 D B' L2 D' B' U' R2 B2 R2 B2
7.	(51.04)	R2 F L2 F' L' B2 U' L2 D' L' U2 F2 L2 R' D B F U2 B2 U' L' D R2 D' L' R D L R F2
8.	31.81	L' B' F U2 B2 D' U F2 D2 L2 R2 D U F D R B' D' L' D' B D F D' L2 R U R2 U L
9.	38.17	F2 L' B' L' R2 U R' U2 B2 F D' F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 L B F' D L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R D B R'
10.	42.78	U' L R2 B2 R' U' R' U F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' R2 U' B' F L2 D L2 B' U2 L2 D L
11.	35.49	D R F2 L2 R' B F' R' F U L2 U L2 D' L' B U' B U' L' B U2 R U' L U B L' B2 D2
12.	32.09	L R2 D' R' F2 D' L U' B' L2 R F' L2 D' U B' R U' B2 F' D L2 D' F' R' B' F2 U' L F

PB avg12


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Well , i m not a regular OH solver, but i do aim to be ambidextrous. My OH(left handed) is almost 3 times my 2 handed times. Can i partcipate with my right hand? (or am i not eligible for this thread? ).
> Also, how about alternately solving with either hands?



You are quite eligible, but please use whichever hand is WORSE. 

I would do alternate solving, but the title of the thread wouldn't agree with that. Sorry.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> *Round 1*
> 
> Statistics for 07-14-2011 13:05:36
> 
> ...



A congratulations to the first sub-40 Aof12 of the competition!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow man this was fun, i have been a right handed person for 18 years of my existence, and this was maybe the first time when my right hand actually felt useless 
After 2-3 solves, it was paining quite a lot, but once i overcame that and made myself resistant to it, my times improved sweetly)

1. 2.09.40
2 2.15.15
3 3.09.63 ( wrong OLL= solve f2l again)
4. 1.42.97
5. 1.43.94
6. 1.46.71
7. 1.43.91
8. 1.54.74
9. 2.14.96
10. 1.57.28
11. 1.42.28 ( was on F perm at 65 seconds, then dropped cube 5 times trying to grip it )
12. 1.16.59 (finally a good non lucky solve)

Average12=1.55.13
best average5=1.44.85


----------



## ianography (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 1:*

1: 1:27.75
2: 1:15.27
3: 1:39.95
4: 1:03.13
5: 1:16.62
6: 1:37.48
7: DNF
8: 1:04.78
9: 55.67
10: 1:14.16
11: 53.99
12: 1:09.76

*Avg:* 1:16.46

This was awkward. And embarassing.


----------



## emolover (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this thread actually necessary?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 14, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is this thread actually necessary?


 
It should be presented as "do some solves with your wrong OH hand and post results!", because that's what it'll end up as.


----------



## frogmanson (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol, I don't even practice this. Almost sub-30 ! 

Average of 12: 31.47
1. 28.57 
2. 35.97 
3. 29.28 
4. 26.37 
5. (24.18) 
6. 35.30 
7. 32.13 
8. 35.52 
9. 30.74 
10. (36.33) 
11. 35.83 
12. 25.04


----------



## whauk (Jul 15, 2011)

i swear i never practised this before:
38.96, 35.71, 36.22, 47.73, 31.34, 30.30, 19.86, 30.83, 31.42, 30.38, 32.94, 26.51
sub20 single... WTF

32.46 of 12


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> It should be presented as "do some solves with your wrong OH hand and post results!", because that's what it'll end up as.



How so? Do you mean that I should change the title? Because I don't know how to do that. Could you tell me what you would suggest the title to be, if I were to change the title?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 15, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Wow man this was fun, i have been a right handed person for 18 years of my existence, and this was maybe the first time when my right hand actually felt useless
> After 2-3 solves, it was paining quite a lot, but once i overcame that and made myself resistant to it, my times improved sweetly)
> 
> 1. 2.09.40
> ...


 
I'm glad I could help make your life more interesting! 



emolover said:


> Is this thread actually necessary?


 
Well, why not? It's interesting, is it not? It's fun to make people laugh when they make a fool of themselves by using the wrong hand. And your brain's neural connections improve as well! Just play along! It'll be fun. Nothing's wrong with a little fun.

At least Akash Rupela thought it was fun. I hope everyone else who's done it so far thought it was fun. I don't want to be posting wasteful threads. Wasteful threads are wasteful.



frogmanson said:


> Lol, I don't even practice this. Almost sub-30 !
> 
> Average of 12: 31.47
> 1. 28.57
> ...


 


whauk said:


> i swear i never practised this before:
> 38.96, 35.71, 36.22, 47.73, 31.34, 30.30, 19.86, 30.83, 31.42, 30.38, 32.94, 26.51
> sub20 single... WTF
> 
> 32.46 of 12



With all these sub-40 averages, I might have to start a sub-30 thread within the next week... or maybe I should just cut to the chase and make it sub-20. This is a bit of a shock. 

But great job, both of you.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 17, 2011)

*** Used Prisma Puzzle Timer ***

Jul 16, 2011 9:36:28 PM - 9:51:08 PM

Mean: 28.56
Standard deviation: 4.57
Best Time: 21.54
Worst Time: 40.19

Best average of 5: 25.61
6-10 - 25.65 24.16 (40.19) 27.02 (21.54)

Best average of 12: 28.10
1-12 - 32.60 27.59 29.44 29.67 25.53 25.65 24.16 (40.19) 27.02 (21.54) 31.19 28.14

1. 32.60 
2. 27.59 
3. 29.44 
4. 29.67 
5. 25.53 <--- (See below)
6. 25.65 <--- Three great NL solves in succession. Kinda wish the rest went like these
7. 24.16 <--- (See above)
8. 40.19 <--- F2L went totally wrong (I got curious and tried to do something intelligent. I faiillleedddd...)
9. 27.02 
10. 21.54 <--- Forced OLL skip!! 
11. 31.19 
12. 28.14 


I've actually practiced RH OH solves, so I have a reason to be sub-30. It would be nice if it came more naturally to me like you guys, but I guess my brain doesn't work like that. My first RH OH solves were more like Akash Rupela's and Ianography's. They were usually around 1:15. A day or two afterwards, they were around 50-60 seconds, and they stayed there for about a week. After that, I improved really fast (thanks to persistence and the mysterious miracle of left-brain/right-brain cooperation).

Keep at it everybody! I'll be posting the results soon!


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 17, 2011)

ianography said:


> *Round 1:*
> 
> 1: 1:27.75
> 2: 1:15.27
> ...


 
I recalculated your average twice and got the same answer both times, and it's better than what you've posted. I got 1:11.06 (1:09.51; DNF). Please double check to see if I calculated properly. 

For the 10/12, I added all times excluding DNF and 53.99, and the sum was 710.58 seconds, which I subsequently divided by 10 to arrive at 71.06 = 1:11.06. 
For the 12/12 + DNF, I added all times excluding DNF, and the sum was 764.57 seconds, which I subsequently divided by 11 (due to DNF) to arrive at 69.51 = 1:09.51.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 17, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> I recalculated your average twice and got the same answer both times, and it's better than what you've posted. I got 1:11.06 (1:09.51; DNF). Please double check to see if I calculated properly.
> 
> For the 10/12, I added all times excluding DNF and 53.99, and the sum was 710.58 seconds, which I subsequently divided by 10 to arrive at 71.06 = 1:11.06.
> For the 12/12 + DNF, I added all times excluding DNF, and the sum was 764.57 seconds, which I subsequently divided by 11 (due to DNF) to arrive at 69.51 = 1:09.51.


 
On my first try, I got the same answer ianography did. I'll try it again.

EDIT: Yes, I got it again. Here.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 17, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> On my first try, I got the same answer ianography did. I'll try it again.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I got it again. Here.


 
I meant to say that what I had calculated was the same both times, but DIFFERENT from what ianography was posted. So, did I recalculate correctly or incorrectly?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 17, 2011)

*ROUND ZERO - RESULTS*
***Ended at 11:59pm, Saturday, July 16th, 2011***

RA of 12 (Mean)
*1. 28.10 (28.56) – DaKrazedKyubizt
2. 31.47 (31.27) – frogmanson
3. 32.46 (32.68) – whauk
4. 37.26 (37.71) – masteranders1*
5. 76.46 (74.41; DNF) – ianography
6. 115.13 (118.13) – Akash Rupela

Best Single 
*1. 19.86 – whauk
2. 21.54 – DaKrazedKyubizt
3. 24.18 – frogmanson 
4. 28.92 – masteranders1*
5. 53.99 – ianography 
6. 76.59 – Akash Rupela

Congratulations to the other three people (besides myself) who accomplished their first sub-40 RA of 12 of the competition (even though it is technically not counted towards graduation)! 

And an extra congratulations to whauk, who got a remarkable sub-20 time of *19.86* on the 7th scramble!

Thank you all for participation in the Preliminary "Round Zero" of the WH/OH (Wrong Hand/One-Handed) forum competition.

*Round ONE will be beginning shortly. All sub-40 averages from this point onwards will count towards graduation. *


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 17, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> I meant to say that what I had calculated was the same both times, but DIFFERENT from what ianography was posted. So, did I recalculate correctly or incorrectly?


 
Yes, you recalculated incorrectly. See my link; ianography's calculation was correct.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 17, 2011)

*ROUND ONE - SCRAMBLES*

1. L B F2 L U2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B F' L R2 D' U2 L R2 B R U L R2 D2 U F' R' F2 U' F'
2. R2 D' R D2 U' B' L2 R D' B2 L2 R2 B2 F D' B U' F' R2 U' L' F' L U F U B2 F' D2 B
3. L F' L B2 F' L2 B D' B2 D L2 R D' F2 L2 U' R' D2 U R2 F2 R' D2 U B R F D2 F U'
4. B L R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R U' B U' L2 F' U2 B' F' D2 F2 L' B' F2 U2 B2 U' L R' F D U' B'
5. R U2 F L U R' D' B F L D2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 F' D R' D2 L R B F L' F D2 U L' R2
6. F2 L R' F' L' R2 U' F' U2 F2 D2 R D B' F' U' F' L2 R' F' R B' D' B' F L D2 L2 D2 B
7. D R' F2 D' F L R F2 L2 R' F2 R2 B F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U F D U B' D2 F L R' D F'
8. F2 D L U' R' D U B' R2 F2 R2 U' F D' L' U2 L2 R2 U L R' B' D2 L2 R F' L R' D' U'
9. B U F' L B' D B L R' B R2 B' U' L R2 U' L' B F2 L' R2 F U B2 D U2 B F D2 B'
10. D U' F U R U L2 R' D U' L' F U' L2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F' D B D2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 L2 R F'
11. F' D B' L2 R U L U L R2 D L R' U2 B' F D' U' R' B D' B' D2 B2 U L' D2 R U2 R2
12. F2 L R' B2 F' D R' D' R' B D B2 R2 D' U2 L B' U F2 D' U F' L' U F2 D2 U2 L2 B D'

****Scrambles provided by WCA Official Cube Scrambler****


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 17, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes, you recalculated incorrectly. See my link; ianography's calculation was correct.



Thank you. I will fix that immediately.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 20, 2011)

Statistics for 07-19-2011 13:13:39

Average: 29.55 (29.40)
Standard Deviation: 3.85
Best Time: 18.23
Worst Time: 39.16
Individual Times:
1.	30.85	
2.	(39.16) → F2L fail…	
3.	34.80	
4.	26.62 → Nice E-perm!
5.	31.26	
6.	23.02 → (see below)
7.	25.13 → One of these three were a PLL skip. Can’t remember which one.... I think it was #7... or was it.... Never mind, I don't know.
8.	24.96 → (see above)
9.	31.53	
10.	(18.23) PLL skip
11.	36.54 → Another F2L fail, this time due to bad color neutrality
12.	30.74	

I’m lucky I finished sub-30. I wasn't really feelin' it today. That 18.23 is a PB, but it was lucky... 

Is anyone else going to participate? I'm wondering if maybe i should request that this thread be deleted... But I'll wait it out a little longer, just to see if anyone still wants to try it out.

If anyone would like to know, I changed the round times. It is now two rounds per week. Please see the bottom of the first page instructional post to see changes in the schedule. The sudden schedule change is probably why no one has participated yet.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Round 1
*
Statistics for 07-23-2011 10:33:14

Average: 37.33
Standard Deviation: 3.93
Best Time: 31.26
Worst Time: 45.23
Individual Times:
1.	42.88	L B F2 L U2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B F' L R2 D' U2 L R2 B R U L R2 D2 U F' R' F2 U' F'
2.	41.95	R2 D' R D2 U' B' L2 R D' B2 L2 R2 B2 F D' B U' F' R2 U' L' F' L U F U B2 F' D2 B
3.	32.27	L F' L B2 F' L2 B D' B2 D L2 R D' F2 L2 U' R' D2 U R2 F2 R' D2 U B R F D2 F U'
4.	33.22	B L R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R U' B U' L2 F' U2 B' F' D2 F2 L' B' F2 U2 B2 U' L R' F D U' B'
5.	(31.26)	R U2 F L U R' D' B F L D2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 F' D R' D2 L R B F L' F D2 U L' R2
6.	32.72	F2 L R' F' L' R2 U' F' U2 F2 D2 R D B' F' U' F' L2 R' F' R B' D' B' F L D2 L2 D2 B
7.	(45.23)	D R' F2 D' F L R F2 L2 R' F2 R2 B F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U F D U B' D2 F L R' D F'
8.	35.88	F2 D L U' R' D U B' R2 F2 R2 U' F D' L' U2 L2 R2 U L R' B' D2 L2 R F' L R' D' U'
9.	33.48	B U F' L B' D B L R' B R2 B' U' L R2 U' L' B F2 L' R2 F U B2 D U2 B F D2 B'
10.	36.08	D U' F U R U L2 R' D U' L' F U' L2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F' D B D2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 L2 R F'
11.	42.36	F' D B' L2 R U L U L R2 D L R' U2 B' F D' U' R' B D' B' D2 B2 U L' D2 R U2 R2
12.	42.43	F2 L R' B2 F' D R' D' R' B D B2 R2 D' U2 L B' U F2 D' U F' L' U F2 D2 U2 L2 B D'

Comment: Pretty average for me at the moment. Sorry, I would've posted earlier in the week, but I was out of town. I am going to participate in this thread until I graduate, whether that be next week or a few weeks after, just to let you know that I will participate.


----------

